# Ranular Salivary gland damage.



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone every dealt with this?

My 9 month old pup is under the knife right now. I guess it's caused by trauma from a foriegn object. Chewing on sticks is a common cause. so the vet asks me..."Do you let him chew on sticks?" Really? What kind of question is that? he's a nine mos old malinois pup. 

Then he says owners who allow this, can have a multitude of problems. As if it's the same as letting my 5 y/o play with a lighter. Okay bubba, Really your going to judge me for allowing my pup to chew on a stick.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I've seen a nasty retrobulbar abscess of the eye where the eye had to be removed from a sliver of a stick because, you guessed it, the owner let the dog chew on sticks. Saw a lacerated soft palate, you guessed it, playing fetch with a stick. They ask because it happens quite a bit. So yes, not a good idea...hope your pup does okay with the surgery.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

james sorry for your pockets and your pup ... hope surgery goes well .... my dogs chew on sticks, i didn't know it was an issue ....


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your troubles. I never let my dogs chew on sticks, know of too many who've experienced problems.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Sticks n surgery get used in the same sentence quite regularly.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I was unaware of the immense danger. Painful lesson to learn. the next struggle I have, is how much should the dog live in a bubble.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I was not aware sticks could be so dangerous. Painful lesson to learn. We still are not sure that it was actually a stick, but I will be more careful to not let him entertain him self with sticks.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I had no idea sticks were such a danger either.
Hope your pup recovers well.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

How did the surgery go, doc find the culprit? Hope chances of a full recovery are high.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> How did the surgery go, doc find the culprit? Hope chances of a full recovery are high.


 
No, there was no foriegn body. But it could have just damaged the gland. Were getting a bi-opsy just to make sure, and if it re-occurs to know what action to take. 

The vet though Asked right away when they first saw it if he chews on sticks. dude chews on sticks like he's addicted to them. So, I would bet it was a stick.

He's gonna be fine. 

Thanks for the concern...That was mighty thoughtful of you.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Glad to hear he's gonna be ok. I personally don't let my dogs chew on anything I didn't give them because of the potential for damage. Maybe a Kong with peanut butter inside might be a more attractive alternative to him than a big old dead piece of tree.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, this happened to my mastiff when chewing on a pork neck bone. The vet wanted to give it about 5 days to heal up (she was scheduled for a spay/x rays/gastropexy later in the week). He said he didn't expect it to heal but there was a chance it could. Turns out, it did.

Glad he's ok.


----------

